# Frankenstein Universal Monsters Ornament from Hallmark



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Has anyone seen this yet? 









I've limited myself to only collecting the Nightmare ornament line from Hallmark up until now, but I will have to make an exception for this line! Anyone else planning to pick this up?


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

that is the first I have heard of it


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

where did you see this at the store?
i will be getting those for sure!


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> where did you see this at the store?
> i will be getting those for sure!


I saw this online from the New York Comic Con sneak peek:
http://toynewsi.com/news.php?catid=346&itemid=21212


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

No, not until now. The finished version is really cool, along with the Alien ornament.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Garthgoyle said:


> No, not until now. The finished version is really cool, along with the Alien ornament.
> 
> View attachment 191730
> View attachment 191731



Yes, they did an insane job with Alien!


----------



## kmeyer1313 (Jan 25, 2012)

omg when are these coming out?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

In googling for this I found out that Carlton had put out a Dracula ornament a few years ago but it isn't a Lugosi likeness one or at least it doesn't look very much like him. I would totes buy a Frankenstein ornament though. Oh hell, I'd buy the whole series as would most of us here!!


----------



## hallowmas (Sep 11, 2013)

i will be on the look out for these! dosn't hallmark put out xmas in july????


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

hallowmas said:


> i will be on the look out for these! dosn't hallmark put out xmas in july????


They usually release part of the collection in mid-July (usually when the Nightmare Before Christmas ornament is out), then the full line in early October....any KOC members that want to scan in their dreambook when it comes out??  My guess is that Frank will be available in July as well.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I think they put the Dream Book out in June in stores & online so you should be able to get it easily, it's not exclusive to club members. Their ornament premiere is usually mid-July & if you want certain ornaments you better buy them while they're out then or you may not get them at all.


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a sneak peek i found of the Nightmare Ornament...so excited for both of them!

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13724079403


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OMG THERE'S ALSO A PLANET OF THE APES CORNELIUS ONE!! The original POTA, not the current remakes or that gawdawful Tim Burton one.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/dex1138/13724038595/in/photostream/

Some years Hallmark hits it, some years they don't. This will be a hit year IMHO. They'll be getting more of my money this year. The past few years there haven't been many I buy. I get any fire dept. related ones, usually 2 of each for family members that are firefighters, the NBC one & maybe there's one, if it's a good year 2, more that catch mine or my husband's eye, but that's it.

This year I already know there's 3 that aren't fire dept. related that I'll be buying!!


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

rciag said:


> https://www.flickr.com/photos/dex1138/13724038595/in/photostream/


GOJIRA!!!!

But seriously, I am in love with both the Frankenstein one and the Nightmare one, too.

And I freakin' love the Godzilla one!


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

While I am still fond of the ornaments, I find the prices a bit perplexing. Hallmark has always overpriced their goods though, haven't they?


----------



## boobird (Jun 1, 2013)

Here is a sugar skull for halloween...
http://shop.hallmark.com/christmas/christmas-ornaments/sweet-skull-1495QFO5206.html#start=1

Garthgoyle - I agree, they are overpriced. I justify it to myself because I am using the ornaments for two holidays


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

boobird said:


> Here is a sugar skull for halloween...
> http://shop.hallmark.com/christmas/christmas-ornaments/sweet-skull-1495QFO5206.html#start=1
> 
> Garthgoyle - I agree, they are overpriced. I justify it to myself because I am using the ornaments for two holidays


Not what I expected by any means; that thing is blinding...

Glad to see that someone agrees. Basically, I mostly own ornaments that cost $3 or less each (sale or clearance), so I may be a tad prejudiced


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Ornaments like the NBC, Godzilla & POTA are licensed figures so they would cost more regardless of the store, but Hallmark branded stuff in general is more expensive. 

It's been a while since I've seen a Carlton Cards but their ornaments were just as expensive & not nearly as cool. Is Carlton even around any more? They used to do Pez dispenser ornaments that were cool.


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

boobird said:


> Here is a sneak peek i found of the Nightmare Ornament...so excited for both of them!
> 
> https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13724079403


love the nightmare one wow


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Well lookee what I got in my Inbox today!

The Dreambook is online already!
http://www.hallmark.com/keepsake-ornaments/dream-book/?mailID=T_E_M_041614_GC_VA_Dreambook

They've got 3 fire dept. ornaments this year!! A fire truck, Mickey Mouse wearing a fire hat & holding a hose & a little fire house. And I may have to get the metal bird ornaments too, the husband loves those. 

I guess I need to start saving now!!!


----------



## Stinkerbell n Frog Prince (Sep 4, 2009)

Carlton is kinda still around. I think there are still stores a handful of stores in the US, most seem to be in Canada. The ornaments however are still available at at various places, for me locally, both in stores and online. My son collects everything monster and every Christmas I get him the new Carlton Godzilla and when they had them King Kong... guess he'll be getting Carlton and Hallmark Godzilla. Of course he collects Universal Monster so Frank will be on the list too. HUMM might have to hold one or more back to give him at his Birthday.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

Just got this email from Hallmark:


















Here's a link to the Wishlist:
http://www.hallmark.com/hallmark-resources/KOC-2014fit/pdf/2014_InStore_WishList.pdf

Here's the link to the Dreambook in case you don't wanna backread:
http://www.hallmark.com/keepsake-ornaments/dream-book/


----------

